# Pixel Knight TR-332TX issues on the 5D Mark III



## odie (Mar 19, 2012)

I recently upgraded to the Mark III and was testing to see if the 5D mode works on the camera. 

Apparently on pressing the focus button on the camera, the flashgun goes into strobe mode (3 times for the 430 EX II and 8 times on the 580 EX II - I think so cos I had to quickly turn it off in case it blew the 580)

This also occurred even with the 5D mode turned off. 

Has anyone got such a receiver and trigger set on the Mark III? Any solutions?


----------



## thure1982 (Mar 30, 2012)

odie said:


> I recently upgraded to the Mark III and was testing to see if the 5D mode works on the camera.
> 
> Apparently on pressing the focus button on the camera, the flashgun goes into strobe mode (3 times for the 430 EX II and 8 times on the 580 EX II - I think so cos I had to quickly turn it off in case it blew the 580)
> 
> ...



I have this issue of I by mistaken press the button for DOF.
It apparently is a sort of auto-focus assist.
Try turning the AF-assist off.

Both my knight receivers has broken so I bought a ST-E2 replica by Yungnou instead. Sadly it cannot use manual flash. 
I actually am leaning towards the Odin transiever now.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 30, 2012)

Expect third party flash products to have flash issues, I've seen a few reports already. The new flash features on the 5D MK III may result in a incompatibility. Most manufacturers will issue a firmware update in a few weeks when the figure things out. Third party flash accessories are reverse engineered, and any sort of a Camera protocol change might cause them to malfunction.


----------



## muldereric (Apr 4, 2012)

It's not your trigger system, it's the 5D3. This happens with a 580EX II directly on the body as well!


----------



## FocalFury (Apr 4, 2012)

muldereric said:


> It's not your trigger system, it's the 5D3. This happens with a 580EX II directly on the body as well!



Really? Has anybody else encountered issues with their 580EX and 580EX II with 5D3?


----------



## muldereric (Apr 4, 2012)

FocalFury said:


> muldereric said:
> 
> 
> > It's not your trigger system, it's the 5D3. This happens with a 580EX II directly on the body as well!
> ...


It just happens to be that I tested my 5d3 with a 580exII at a friends house last tuesday. I don't have my own flash yet, as I need to save a bit more money to buy one! 
The quick flashing you described happend to me as well when I pressed the AF button on the back of the camera while the 580 was mounted directly on the hotshoe of the body.


----------



## thure1982 (Apr 6, 2012)

muldereric said:


> The quick flashing you described happend to me as well when I pressed the AF button on the back of the camera while the 580 was mounted directly on the hotshoe of the body.



Is it possible to turn it off by changing to AF-assist off?


----------



## muldereric (Apr 6, 2012)

thure1982 said:


> muldereric said:
> 
> 
> > The quick flashing you described happend to me as well when I pressed the AF button on the back of the camera while the 580 was mounted directly on the hotshoe of the body.
> ...


I am not shure if it is the AF assist. For as far as I know that's the red light coming from the camera when AF'ing. When using the normal trigger button to take a picture the quick flashing doesn't happen, only when pressing the AF button on the back of the camera.
I don't have a flash yet so I can't try...


----------



## rlajos (Jul 3, 2012)

I have got the same issue. The whole trigger system worked fine on my previous 7D and 580II rig. Since I have changed the body to 5D3 the symptoms persist. Wrote to pixelhk, still no reply...


----------



## rlajos (Jul 5, 2012)

Just got reply from Pixelhk:

"Hello,

So sorry that knight can not support 5D MARK III.

Thanks and best regards!
Pixel Enterprise Limited"

:-///


----------



## Michelangelus (Jul 11, 2012)

this is the reason i preferred to buy a new 5d mark II instead of a mark III, because i should change all my gears considering the price of mark III too.
And yes i can confirm that the 580 ex II doesn't work well with the focus assist on the mark III, canon said you should upgrade to the new canon 600 ex-rt  ...


----------



## rmblack (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't mean to bump an old thread here - it seemed to be the only one where pixel knight users were gathered 

I have the TR-332TX and rx, but there isn't any 5d mode when I go into the settings. Are they on the wrong firmware?


----------

